
Artificial Intelligence Solves Rubik’s Cube in Less Than One Second - Bobby_Carpark
https://digit.fyi/artificial-intelligence-rubiks-cube-uci/
======
verdverm
You can solve it 60+ times a second without AI and not create as much CO2.
Responsible AI ought to consider wheither or not to use it in the first place.

[https://github.com/pglass/cube](https://github.com/pglass/cube)

